# Fonts einfügen



## snake22 (10. Juli 2002)

wie kann ich fonts beim photoshop einfügen?


----------



## Prailer (10. Juli 2002)

ehm du die gehören in den Windows Font Ordner ... bsp: C:\WINDOWS\FONTS ... dann musste PS starten und du hast sie zur Verfuegung -...


nXt time use SEARCH


----------



## Avariel (10. Juli 2002)

Manchmal erscheinen neu eingefügte Schriften nicht gleich in PS, dann einfach mal den PC neustarten, dann sind sie da


----------



## d4k4 (10. Juli 2002)

...aber erstmal instlieren  
software -> schriftarten -> datei -> neue schriftarten instalieren


----------



## 4nd3rl (11. Juli 2002)

hmmm...
da gibts nen trick in photoshop, um nicht neu starten zu müssen.
irgendeine taste gedrückt halten und auf den canvas klicken oder so ähnlich..
kann sich jemand erinnern?

mphg andy


----------



## d4k4 (11. Juli 2002)

also pc neustarten musst ich noch nie wenn dann nur ps neu starten um auf die neuen Schrifarten zugreifen zu können


----------



## Prailer (13. Juli 2002)

ehm pc musste ned neustarten! geh einfach mal in den windows\fonts ordner ... der aktualisiert sich dann erst! is bei mir so!


----------

